# X5 E70 warning lights after long drive.



## BMWNZe70 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi. 

Need some advice. 

My X5 E70 warning lights come on after a long motorway drive (over 30 mins). Just moving around town I have no issues but as soon as you stop after a long drive and then start it back up the dash lights up. (ABS, tire inflate, stability control). 

Have had a mechanic look it over, no faults showed up at all when driving or on a scanner. They checked everything and can not find any issues. (But clearly there is). 

I have also noticed the left exhaust get very hot and the air coming out is hot ? Maybe related but unsure. 

Any advice would be great, good car but just can't seem to find this cause. 

Cheers.


----------

